# Backgrounds



## PerfektPairing (Jan 13, 2011)

Been building some backgrounds. Though I would share some of them here.


----------



## rockstar_jones (Jan 13, 2011)

They are great!


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 13, 2011)

They look incredible mate. Nice work.


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 13, 2011)

nice one man!!
they look unreal


----------



## fairy09 (Jan 13, 2011)

Fantastic!!


----------



## vinny86 (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome backgrounds mate!!


----------



## Glimmerman (Jan 13, 2011)

F me dude!! you have way too much time on your hands :lol: 

Awesome job!!


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 13, 2011)

great job, i dont suppose you took some 'work in progress' Pics ? if you did can you post them up, it may help inspire others to attempt something like this.

How long did it take you ?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jan 13, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## PerfektPairing (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks guys,
I had some work in progress photos but had my camera stolen and lost the lot. 
sorry dude


----------



## dani_boy (Jan 19, 2011)

how do you make them


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 19, 2011)

looks great man love the one with the green vines!!!


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for sharing mate they all look great


----------



## sketchr32 (Jan 19, 2011)

wow they look great


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Jan 19, 2011)

Outstanding.


----------



## PerfektPairing (Jan 19, 2011)

They are pretty easy to make. Shape some foam add tile grout, paint and seal with pond tite. Not to difficult as long as you can deal with the mess of the foam. Im making some more so ill keep you posted. There is good instruction on www.dramaticaquascapes.com.
Cheers


----------



## barish (Jan 19, 2011)

wow man thats amazing


----------



## Karly (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow they are incredible! They look like something you would see in a display at a zoo! Are they for your own personal collection or are they for a commercial display?


----------



## SYNeR (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, awesome work. When I have some spare time I might try something like this. Although I doubt I have the creatibity and skills to create something that good.


----------



## lloydy (Jan 20, 2011)

WOW!
They look pretty awesome!


----------



## sketchr32 (Jan 20, 2011)

If your making more can you do a step by step post of it cause they look really good.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 20, 2011)

PerfektPairing said:


> They are pretty easy to make. Shape some foam add tile grout, paint and seal with pond tite. Not to difficult as long as you can deal with the mess of the foam. Im making some more so ill keep you posted. There is good instruction on www.dramaticaquascapes.com.
> Cheers


That is exactly what I am experimenting with now. What kind of paint do you use for the rocky effect? I have tried ocre tint but its too creamy in the end so I stuck sand on top but it isn't very permanent. I have a pic but as I said it wasn't the desired effect. I am still experimenting.





Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 20, 2011)

All my 'foam rocks' get covered with either Tile grout, cement or acrylic render, i use oxides in the mix to give a base colour then 'drybrush' highlights onto it.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 20, 2011)

That is tile grout and red dessert sand. Thanks for the painting tips.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 20, 2011)

i normally do 3 - 4 coats depending on the project. each coat gets a little thicker in texture and the tint a little lighter, the 3rd and 4th coats are not full cover coats, more just to add strength to surfaces that can be abused, if you miss patches the previous colour shows through which helps avoid the solid colour that most people seem to get.


----------



## sketchr32 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry this might be a stupid question, but there is no problem with the heating in the tank and the foam?? do you have to have the heat light and mats away from it??


----------



## PerfektPairing (Jan 24, 2011)

Guys and girls, Ill be doing another background for my new ackies. Ill do my absolute best to keep you posted with a new thread. The timber is being delivered on Thurs\Friday from Mr Ply and Wood Penrith. Once its built ill get it all step by step process of the background and where and how much the products cost. Hope it will be help full.
Cheers


----------



## Gusbus (Jan 24, 2011)

nice stuff mate, you go alright for an amateur. lol


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jan 24, 2011)

Top stuff mate!


----------



## lisa5 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow! They are awesome. Would like to try them myself, but I'd get nowhere near as good a result, probably turn out a mess. You could earn heaps.


----------



## Daniel15 (Feb 18, 2011)

That is some fantastic work mate! I have been searching for a theme or design for my terrarium and I believe you first picture has done lead the way. Thanks heaps!!


----------



## Ricardo64 (May 5, 2011)

Mate, all I can say is... Awesome and how's mine coming along ... LOL

you gotta share how you did that, I've thought of buying a background but what you created was just fantastic and inspirational. 

seriously it would help a lot of people and make for alot of interesting encosures

so please share your knowlege..... and help those that are seeking guidance ?


----------



## NotoriouS (May 10, 2011)

Amazing!! I would love to try my hand at one but I don't have much time on my hands unfortunately !
Brilliant work! I am currently setting up a display enclosure and would love to have something like that in it!


----------



## Jewyy95 (May 10, 2011)

there heeps good man , how did you make the tree in the first one, is it just a big slab of polystyrene shaved out?


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 10, 2011)

Unbelievable. I love the first on with the tree base.


----------

